# Có Thực Sự Cần Thiết Phải Sử Dụng Toner Hay Không?



## Crazis.vn (11/10/19)

Hiểu một cách đơn giản như mọi người vẫn hay gọi thì Toner là nước hoa hồng hay còn gọi là nước cân bằng da…
Về góc độ khoa học mà nói, Toner là một loại chất lỏng có tính thẩm thấu cực kỳ nhanh, mang lại cho làn da của bạn một độ ẩm nhất định, giúp loại bỏ tế bào chết khỏi bề mặt da. Điều này giúp da trở nên căng bóng và sáng mịn hơn.
Vậy nên việc sử dụng Toner trong các bước chăm sóc da của bạn là rất cần thiết.
Cùng mình điểm qua một số tác dụng tuyệt vời của Toner nhé!

*Toner giúp làm sạch da của bạn một cách triệt để*
Mỗi ngày, da của bạn phải tiếp xúc với hàng tỉ vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn cũng như nhiều tác nhân độc hại từ môi trường xung quanh. Nếu chỉ rửa mặt thông thường, không thể nào loại bỏ chúng ra khỏi tận sâu lỗ chân lông của bạn.
Không chỉ riêng những bạn da dầu/ da mụn, mà bất kì chúng ta ai cũng phải đảm bảo làn da được sạch hoàn toàn trước khi apply bất kì một dưỡng chất nào lên da. Nếu không, bạn đang vô hình dung tạo mụn cho chính mình.
Lúc này, việc lựa chọn Toner là giải pháp tối ưu nhất giúp da của bạn được sạch sẽ và thông thoáng.

*Toner giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông*
Lỗ chân lông hay còn được gọi một cách khoa học hơn là Pilosebaceous Unit. Đây là một bộ phận của da chứa các nang lông và tuyến bã nhờn.
Một trong những vấn đề khiến bạn vô cùng nhức nhối về da đó là:
Lỗ chân lông to.
Lỗ chân lông đóng vai trò như là chiếc cầu nối giữa cơ thể bạn và môi trường bên ngoài, giúp cơ thể bạn điều hòa thân nhiệt, loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể giúp da luôn ẩm mịn, tạo ra lớp màng bảo vệ da.
Vì thế giấc mơ về lỗ chân lông hoàn toàn biến mất là điều không thể. Tuy nhiên, lỗ chân lông của bạn hoàn toàn có thể được thu nhỏ nhờ Toner.
Việc sử dụng Toner hàng ngày sẽ giúp da bạn được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm cần thiết, thay vì việc phải tự tiết dầu để cân bằng tỉ lệ dầu và nước như mình đã nói ở trên.

*Toner giúp lấy lại độ pH cân bằng cho da*
Thường thì da của chúng ta sẽ ở trạng thái cân bằng khi ở độ pH cụ thể nằm trong khoảng từ 5-6 (trong thang pH từ 0-14). Nhưng sự cân bằng về độ pH này hoàn toàn có thể bị thay đổi sau khi bạn rửa mặt, hoặc thực hiện các bước làm sạch da như tẩy trang, tẩy tế bào chết…
Khi đó, da của bạn phải làm việc với tần suất rất cao để có thể quay trở về trạng thái cân bằng, dẫn đến tình trạng da đổ quá nhiều dầu, đặc biệt là vùng chữ T.
Như tên gọi của nó, lúc này Toner với vai trò là nước cân bằng sẽ giúp da bạn lấy lại sự ổn định, giúp làm mềm và trả lại độ cân bằng cho da.

*Toner tạo một lớp bảo vệ vững chắc cho da*
Lớp màng bảo vệ da (Skin Barrier) là lớp ngoài cùng của biểu bì, chức năng ngăn chặn các chất có hại bên ngoài thâm nhập vào da, giữ lại độ ẩm bên trong, giúp gia không bị khô.
Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn rửa mặt sai cách (rửa quá nhiều lần, sữa rửa mặt có độ pH cao…) thì sẽ lấy đi lớp màng bảo vệ này, biểu hiện thường thấy là da khô. Khi mất đi lớp này, da bạn sẽ mất dần khả năng giữ ẩm, dẫn đến tình trạng da khô và bong tróc.
Chưa kể, khi đó bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn sẽ xâm nhập vào da dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều, và gây mụn.
Lúc này, việc sử dụng Toner không chỉ giúp se khít lỗ chân lông mà còn có khả năng thu hẹp khoảng cách tế bào sau khi bạn rửa mặt. Điều này làm giảm sự xâm nhập của các tạp chất, bụi bẩn các chất gây ô nhiễm môi trường vào da.
Thậm chí, một số loại Toner còn có khả năng bảo vệ cũng như loại bỏ Clo và những chất độc hại khác có trong nước máy.

*Toner cung cấp độ ẩm cho da cực kì tốt*
Như bạn đã biết, dưỡng ẩm là việc mà bất kì ai trong chúng ta cũng cần phải làm để có một làn da căng bóng, mịn màng. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng thích hợp để dùng Serum, Essence, Kem dưỡng…
Vì với cơ địa một số người, da không đủ lực để có thể hấp thụ dưỡng chất, cho dù bạn đã thực hiện các bước skincare đúng cách. Điều này, dẫn đến làn da bị bí bách, khơi nguồn cho những chú mụn ẩn đáng ghét.
Vì kết cấu lỏng, dạng nước, chứa nhiều thành phần cấp ẩm cực kì tốt cho da nên Toner là 1 trong các sản phẩm được các chị em yêu thích bởi tính thẩm thấu cực nhanh của nó.
Bạn có thể thấy điều này một cách rõ rệt ngay khi cảm thấy da mặt bị khô căng, châm chích. Chỉ cần vỗ nhẹ một lớp Toner, bạn sẽ cảm thấy dịu nhẹ ngay tức thì.

*Toner hỗ trợ tối đa tình trạng viêm lỗ chân lông*
Viêm chân lông là câu chuyện vô cùng phổ biến ở chị em phụ nữ chúng ta, nhất là những bạn đang trong giai đoạn dậy thì.
Lúc này, những loại Toner có chứa Axit Glycolic hoặc Axit Alpha Hydroxy sẽ đảm nhiệm trọng trách ngăn ngừa một cách tối đa hiện tượng viêm lỗ chân lông, từ đó hỗ trợ cải thiện tình trạng mất thẩm mỹ cũng như ngăn ngừa tối đa các vết thâm mụn xuất hiện trên da mặt.
Tương tác thêm với chúng mình tại Crazis.vn nhé!


----------



## Thùy Duung (15/6/20)

Việc sử dụng Toner hàng ngày sẽ giúp da bạn được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm cần thiết


----------

